# Saver fares on Silver Service



## MDRailfan (Jul 7, 2018)

Has anyone ever seen saver fares on either of the Silver trains coach(Star or Meteor)? I've checked several dates and have only seen them on the AT.


----------



## cpotisch (Jul 7, 2018)

They 100% do have Saver fares on the Silvers. How close in are the dates you're checking?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm not travelling till Nov 2019 but check around this year thanksgiving..also June 2019 for example. Is Amsnag(I believe it's called) still around?


----------



## bratkinson (Jul 7, 2018)

I just did a quick check for September 18 and it shows Saver fares. I'm guessing that the predefined number of saver-fare seats are already sold out. I'm thinking Fridays and Sundays usually sell out Saver fares first. And, of course, 2 weeks prior to departure, the Saver fares disappear.


----------



## cpotisch (Jul 8, 2018)

Guest said:


> I'm not travelling till Nov 2019 but check around this year thanksgiving..also June 2019 for example. Is Amsnag(I believe it's called) still around?


AmSnag is still up. Here's the current version. I think Saver fares aren't available if the dates are too far in advance. You've still got until December before you'll even be able to book it, and good coach fares are usually pretty easy to find on the Silvers, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 8, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not travelling till Nov 2019 but check around this year thanksgiving..also June 2019 for example. Is Amsnag(I believe it's called) still around?
> ...


I suspect the missing saver fares is more to do with the OP looking around Thanksgiving, not that s/he is looking at dates 4 months out.


----------



## cpotisch (Jul 8, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Guest said:
> ...


I was talking about available fares next year, since the OP was explaining that there weren't any Saver fares available in June 2019. In my relatively brief look, I wasn't able to find any Saver fares for May or June next year. No doubt that Thanksgiving is going to be the main reason that there aren't any available in November.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 8, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > cpotisch said:
> ...


Maybe they’re going to eliminate the saver fares in 2019??? Just speculation .


----------



## chakk (Jul 8, 2018)

Or maybe eliminate Amtrak LD trains by June 2019? Just total speculation, of course.


----------



## cpotisch (Jul 8, 2018)

chakk said:


> Or maybe eliminate Amtrak LD trains by June 2019? Just total speculation, of course.


I get that you're kidding, but we're talking about Saver fares for coach on two routes, which doesn't really give you much indication about the fate of the LD system.


----------

